
His Mood Changed and Our Marriage Imploded. Then He Took a Blood Test - drieddust
https://www.elle.com/life-love/sex-relationships/a27608740/his-mood-changed-and-our-marriage-imploded-then-he-took-a-blood-test/
======
drieddust
This is sad reminder of how fragile we are and how things can change all of a
sudden for any of us.

Every moment a dice with infinite faces rolls and decides who we will be the
next moment.

